# History of the Poljot 3133.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

May be of some interest.

http://polmax3133.com/guide.html


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Good guide there, Steve. Useful that you titled your thread-head in a way that the Forum search feature can easily find it.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Very interesting, thank you.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> May be of some interest.


 I read this quite a lot - I just received what appears to be quite an original silver dial 'Sturmanskie' ie it looks knackered, rattles in the case (guessing there is a movement holder missing) and the lume has fallen out of some of the indices. It does have an incongruous new red minute counter, but I know these pointer hands are the most prone to breaking, because when I got the notion of replacing it with another, the chap whose video I watched on taking it apart broke his lol (left the tube behnd on the spimdle) and so I read up on hand removal tools, and one forum contributor had a whole range of tools, for different size hands (and thicknesses of plastic dial protection), and made the comment that the minute counter is most prone to break - I am wondering if it is because the second pointer is blued, to prevent corrosion, whereas the minutes counter, under the paint, is not (I have seen a few - the paint often falls off) and possibly it may corrode and break off naturally, or stick because the thickness of the paint makes it tighter, or corrosion, or both, and come apart during a service. Anyway, back to the website, written by the resident expert I presume, and I was intrigued to notice that his 31659 looked like this (you will notice the uneven blobs of lume at 3 and 9) :










so I am saying, anyone could have a tipsy day on ebay. M'lud. I mean the dial is not even centred and it almost looks like the lume must have been done with the crystal removed and the dial 'in-situ'. Unless of course he tried to trick up a dodgy dial like mine, and re-lume it hisself? :laughing2dw:


----------

